# Swift Kontiki 2004 new upholstery needed



## joebuck (Nov 8, 2007)

HI, Just wondered if anyone could help regards purchasing new upholstery for my Swift Kontiki 645 2004 model. Even if I could buy the material would be very helpful as the sun has done a lot of damage during the last few years.
Thank You


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Google Regal Furnishings and contact them, one day refurbs and excellent workmanship.

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As Peter has said;

http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/

have seen their products at the Shepton Show and was VERY impressed by the quality of finish produced. They have a wide range of fabrics and seem very approachable.

Well worth checking (unless anyone has negative experience?)

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Penquin said:


> As Peter has said;
> 
> http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/
> 
> ...


I recently had a van done by them and they charged me *MONEY* and I aint complaing!

Peter

_Advertising link removed by Moderators and relevant pictures attached_


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> I recently had a van done by them and they charged me *MONEY* and I aint complaing!
> Peter


Was that for the business or personal? :?

I LOVED the white leather upholstery they had at the show BUT........ :roll:

I would be VERY concerned about eating Bolognaise!!! :lol:

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Penquin said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > I recently had a van done by them and they charged me *MONEY* and I aint complaing!
> ...


We decided the van needed a facelift, not that there was anything wrong with the original upholstery, sokme people find the 'marmalade' material of that year a bit dark so we had her entirely reupholstered.

Peter


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Penquin said:


> I LOVED the white leather upholstery they had at the show BUT........ :roll:
> 
> I would be VERY concerned about eating Bolognaise!!! :lol: Dave


Hi Dave,

My advice to anyone who fancies having white or cream leather upholstery is to go ahead and have it and not to worry too much about it! :? The reason I'm saying this is because our new van has cream leather seats etc and I was concerned with having 2 little dogs, that it would be a nightmare to keep clean etc but in fact, I am finding it a lot easier than I anticipated!!! :?: I thought I'd have to chuck throws all over it, hence spoiling the whole entire look but thankfully, that has not been the case!  With a light colour you can see any paw or dirty marks straight away, so being leather; a quick wipe with a damp cloth means no deep ingrained soilage is likely to ever occur. :thumbright: I do have a throw to chuck over the seats for ocassions when the dogs are particularly dirty or if we are someplace where it's really wet and muddy but once the dogs are dry, I remove the throw so that we can once again enjoy the beauty of the cream leather upholstery! I know leather is not the cheapest fabric to use when choosing a new MH or having a rehupholstery job done but whatever colour you choose, if it's a decent quality leather then it's an absolute doddle to just wipe over if it starts to look a bit grubby!

So Dave ...... if leather upholstery is what you have budgeted for and white leather is what you really fancy, then my advice is to go ahead and treat yourself!  If you find it's a swine to keep clean, I will personally come and sponge it all down for you as a punishment for leading you up the wrong garden path!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------

